# Solar for a large shed - ideas?



## jderek (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and have been reading a lot of great info. I do have a solar question. We are building a large shed to be used as a workshop, storage, and to store a car. We will also have a small refrigerator/freezer that needs to be running year round and need some 110 outlets.

I am looking for help in selecting a solar panel/kit for the shed. Besides the refrigerator/freezer we would need lights (which would only be used an hour or two a day) and outlets for charging tools, running a radio while we are out there and the like.

Does anyone have suggestions of complete kits or individual components that would work. I would like to have a battery bank as well. There are so many options out there. I have been to a solar company that does custom but it was very expensive and they were trying to sell me (what I thought was) way to much.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Newcomers are ALL the time overwhelmed with the costs of solar.
Go back and read what you asked for a system to do . . . .all of that is easy to do . .But it takes a lot of hardware ($$$$$$) to do it.
No there is not a "kit" from a reputable company that will do what you ask (for a $1000 bucks)
The best way is too have a reputable designer/installer put together a system that will handle --Your--- needs.
Beware the internet outfit that is only interested in selling lots and lots of hardware.
The closest thing that I have seen to a "kit" would come from a very reptuable company . . .Backwoodsolar.com . . .been in business along time.
But the prices are not "cheap'

Good luck . .keep looking


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

A Realistic Perspective..

Planning for a system of the size needed to properly operate the items that you mention is like investing in a new car. Maybe not a Porsche but at least a Kia..

I'm not trying to discourage or sound negative in any way. Just being honest..

Be aware that most of these folks that offer "Kits" are designed to be as cheap as possible in cost simply to sell but, in most cases, will not provide the power that they try to make you believe. The truth is in the numbers and "They" prey on the folks that simply don't know or fully understand what they are getting into.. 

Things like this has been a black eye for solar power for years so please do your homework or ask a lot of questions before you invest..


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You need to make a better estimate of you loads. The frig is the biggest variable. get a ill-a-watt meter and put it on the frig and use it as you normally would for a week during the hottest time of year. That's when it'll use the most energy. Measure how much it takes to charge your power tools from dead to full charge. Do the same with everything you plan on running.

One thing you will have to learn is you can't use more then the system is designed for. Exspecially with the frig. If you decide to run the radio for 8 hours instead of 2 and run tools all day building a project that you didn't plan for could easily mean the frig dies during the night and all the food spoils. That's why you have to plan for worst case.

WWW


----------



## jderek (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the information and help. We have a few solar companies locally that I plan to visit and talk with this week.


----------

